# Here's the 51"/41#....MUSKY; finally!!!!!



## sawgi2001 (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank You....SHORTDRIFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one great fish. Congratulations.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish...what a hog, im sure it put up a fight


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It would make a meal out of that dog in the picture  Nice fish !!!!! DA KING !!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Gi-freegin-gantic! What is the story behind this one?


----------



## Norm H. (Nov 14, 2004)

WOW---that's one fine hawg!! Let's hear the rest of the story.....I'm sure that brute didn't just jump into your lap!!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice Fish 
Iam jealous! If you turn in scale samples to the state you will get a free 1-year member ship to Ohio Husky Musky Club. I also think that fish will be one of the biggest in the state this year if it is the biggest you will also win the king muskie award and get a real nice jacket. Turning in scale samples helps the state determine how the stocking program is working. There should be envelopes for the scales at the ramp were you launched from if not E-mail me and I will send you some
Go to http://web.tusco.net/ohiohuskiemuskieclub and you can see were to get the samples from you only have to the end of the year to do it or the fish will not count.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed. I'd most deffently send in scale samples to the address that was given to you. You won't see many that big caught each year.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Awesome!!!
--->congrats<---


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a FINE fish!!! woo hoo!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, awesome fish! Man, you need to put that in our new Records forum.  

- Jim


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Ol' Len Hartman would be proud!  LakeRaider<><>


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

i bet it was fun pulling that monster into the boat.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

that is a dandy, no wonder we don't catch any perch anymore
tim


----------



## goin'_fishin' (May 5, 2004)

Beautiful muskie! Congratulations!

Scott


----------

